# Zero - Best Version



## JCS (Aug 17, 2004)

Which would you say is the best version of the Zero?

Most people here know a lot more than I do, so I can't really take a stab at which would be the best. My 2 favorites though are the A6M2 model 21 and the A6M3 Model 22.


----------



## toffi (Aug 18, 2004)

A6M5 m.52


----------



## Lightning Guy (Aug 19, 2004)

A6M8 the model 54c. The test pilots who flew it overwhelmingly agreed that it was the best model.


----------

